# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  اقتراح جامد

## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتور حضرتك وحشتينى جدااااااااااا
احب اقول لحضرتك اننا خلصنا الفرقه الاولى وحاليا مش عارفين اى حاجه ولا حاسين اننا خرجنا بعلم حقيقى ومفيش اى معلومه فى دماغنا
وعشان كده اتمنى انه يكون فى لينا تدريب عملى على اللى احنا بندرسه ومانكونش بنحفظ ونسمع وننسى بعد كده كل حاجه 
وبعدين كليتنا انا بحس بالرغم من ان موادها مواد نظريه لكنها كليه عمليه جدا واحنا عايزين نكون فاهمين قانون ونعرف نتعامل واحنا فاهمين ومتدربين على كل اللى درسناه بشكل عملى
انا بجد حاسه انى تعبت على الفاضى وحتى لو جبت تقدير انا جوايا عارفه انى ماخرجتش بمعلومه مفيده ومش فاكره حاجه من اللى انا تعبت فيه كتيييييييير ومش فاهمه حاجه 
اتمنى ان حضرتك تقدرى تساعدينا فى الموضوع ده عشان نتخرج واحنا حاسين اننا درسنا اللى بنحبه وفاهمينه ونقدر نتميز فيه طول حياتنا ونحس اننا تعبنا فى المذاكره عشان نكون فاهمين ومتميزين مش ناجحين بتقدير  بدون فهم!!! :Shock:

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

هلا وغلا بالطالبه المتفوقه 
بالفعل اقتراح جامد خليني اعبر عنه بأنه اقتراح واجب أن يطبق 
لاننا في كلية الحقوق ندرس مواد نظرية والعملي لا يتعدى أن يكون هو  الآخر نظري 
ونحن في أمس الحاجة لدورات تدريبية وتطبيقات عملية في الكلية 
ويمكن تحقيق ذلك على سبيل المثال بعمل محاكمات صورية وعمل دورات تدريبية بجانب المحاضرات النظرية 
وأيضا بإنشاء نموذج العيادة القانونية 
وأبشرك يا طالبتي المتميزة
أن العام الجديد سيشهد بإذن الله تغيير للأفضل 
خالص دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## dina fahmy

مشكووووووووووووور

----------

